# The iron was hot



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

So I struck. I was at a pond with a friend on Saturday, intending to bass fish, but the bluegills were going nuts eating some kind of small black bug hatching off the surface. I could have stayed there the entire day and not stopped catching fish, and they were pretty big bluegills. The glass 3wt got a good workout. See a ring, cast near it, hook a fish, repeat. 

Bigger than average




























Slob.










Hot fly.


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

Huge bluegills! Bet those were fun on the 3 wt. fiberglass


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

A pile of them need kept and eaten.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Beautiful gills and photos!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

gorilla gills for sure. Nice report.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Shad Rap said:


> A pile of them need kept and eaten.


 Those are some nice B/ gills and
They do look tasty ! 
Nice looking fly also.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

some solid FOs right there


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful slabs.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice gills


----------

